# Landis fails drug test



## skibum9995 (Jul 27, 2006)

Floyd faild a drug test after his stage 17 victory. Your thoughts?

http://sports.espn.go.com/oly/tdf2006/news/story?id=2531225


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 27, 2006)

It was the steroids he was taking for his hip. The French just can't stand that the US produces teh best riders int eh world.

/this statement is based in pure fancy, with no referrence to actual facts or any sense of relaism


----------



## Marc (Jul 27, 2006)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> It was the steroids he was taking for his hip. The French just can't stand that the US produces teh best riders int eh world.
> 
> /this statement is based in pure fancy, with no referrence to actual facts or any sense of relaism



The way you're typing it looks like that statement is based in pure bourbon.

5 o'clock somewhere indeed...


----------



## freeheelwilly (Jul 27, 2006)

This is definitely NOT good. I'm bummed.


----------



## bruno (Jul 27, 2006)

how low down the GC ya think they're gonna have to go to get a dope-free winner?:roll: :roll: uke: :flag: :grin: :blink:


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jul 28, 2006)

After listening to all the experts they had on ESPN I think Floyd might end up ok.


----------



## thaller1 (Jul 28, 2006)

That type of cycling is so hard on your body..  and with Landis's hip problems he probably had cortisone shots to keep him going... not exactly steroids to "pump you up"...

I just had one myself in my shoulder... I guess that means I can't join the tour next year.. darn.. :roll:


----------



## JimG. (Jul 28, 2006)

highpeaksdrifter said:
			
		

> After listening to all the experts they had on ESPN I think Floyd might end up ok.



You might well be correct...apparently it wasn't the total level of testosterone that was the issue, it was the low ratio of epitestosterone/testosterone that triggered the positive result. And that could have been caused by the cortisone shots that were approved or even something as simple as drinking alcohol the night before.  

I owe freeheelwilly an apology.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jul 28, 2006)

JimG. said:
			
		

> You might well be correct...apparently it wasn't the total level of testosterone that was the issue, it was the low ratio of epitestosterone/testosterone that triggered the positive result. And that could have been caused by the cortisone shots that were approved or even something as simple as drinking alcohol the night before.
> 
> I owe freeheelwilly an apology.



Another guy said that shooting up Tes. the nite before Stage 17 would not have any effect the day of. He was saying it takes weeks of shoting up that stuff to have any effect.


----------



## JimG. (Jul 28, 2006)

highpeaksdrifter said:
			
		

> Another guy said that shooting up Tes. the nite before Stage 17 would not have any effect the day of. He was saying it takes weeks of shoting up that stuff to have any effect.



Also totally correct. And Landis passed all of the other drug tests he took.

Looks like Floyd got a bum rap.

I owe him an apology too.


----------



## freeheelwilly (Jul 31, 2006)

You don't owe me an apology Jim. Your reaction was understandable. And let's not overreact now in the opposite direction. When and if the B sample comes back dirty Floyd will have an opportunity to mount his defense. While I'll be pullin' for him, he still has to prove his case.

The problem is that the science on the whole testosterone thing is pretty unsettled due to the fact that it is a naturally occurring substance - unlike Epo. As a result, they resort to looking for abnormal ratios between testosterone and another hormone which is not an exact science and the ratio can vary quite widely between athletes. There's a great discussion of the science here


----------



## bruno (Aug 1, 2006)

freeheelwilly said:
			
		

> The problem is that the science on the whole testosterone thing is pretty unsettled due to the fact that it is a naturally occurring substance - unlike Epo.]



not quite. there is synthetic testosterone as well and according to one source landis' piss showed signs of synthetic testosterone.

but i still think the guys got 3 testicles. that is what explains it. :-D :-D :lol: :beer: :flag:


----------



## SkiDog (Aug 1, 2006)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/14059185/

Article about synthetic testosterone....

Shame...even his lawyers believe that the second test will come back the same result... :-(

M


----------



## bvibert (Aug 1, 2006)

SkiDog said:
			
		

> Shame...even his lawyers believe that the second test will come back the same result... :-(


I saw that too, but it's because they believe the levels are naturally occuring in Landis.


----------



## SkiDog (Aug 1, 2006)

bvibert said:
			
		

> I saw that too, but it's because they believe the levels are naturally occuring in Landis.



Only time will tell I suppose..I just hope it is natural..

M


----------



## SkiDog (Aug 2, 2006)

yet another article...I suppose we'll be hearing them til at least the Saturday results of the second test. this article quote some VERY high testosterons ratios...WAY WAY WAY above normal....this would be sad if he cheated to win...

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/14140523/from/RS.4/

M


----------



## skibum9995 (Aug 2, 2006)

If his high levels of testosterone were indeed naturally occuring wouldn't all, or at least one, of his other tests come back positive. He was tested a few times (6?) in the tour and it makes sense to me that his natural testosterone level should stay at about the same level.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 2, 2006)

skibum9995 said:
			
		

> If his high levels of testosterone were indeed naturally occuring wouldn't all, or at least one, of his other tests come back positive. He was tested a few times (6?) in the tour and it makes sense to me that his natural testosterone level should stay at about the same level.


I was wondering about that too.  Seems like the levels wouldn't naturally fluctuate that much.


----------



## noski (Aug 2, 2006)

*Landis on Daily Show*

I think Floyd Landis is on with Jon Stewart tonight..... this should be interesting..... Catch it at 8am Thursday if you miss it at 11am or 1am tonight.

edit: oops. I think I was off one night- he was on the night before. sorry.


----------



## jplynch019 (Aug 4, 2006)

*The lab*

NY Times said the lab that did the testing is not the trusted British lab, but the same lab that botched Lance's tests (in France). 

I think I'll go have some Freedom Fries.


----------



## SkiDog (Aug 7, 2006)

Shame....looks like he is in fact a cheater...its time he just admit it now...

M


----------



## andyzee (Aug 7, 2006)

SkiDog said:
			
		

> Shame....looks like he is in fact a cheater...its time he just admit it now...
> 
> M


 



			
				jplynch019 said:
			
		

> NY Times said the lab that did the testing is not the trusted British lab, but the same lab that botched Lance's tests (in France).
> 
> I think I'll go have some Freedom Fries.


 
I remember the Lance tests, I have to suspect that the French are cheaters.


----------



## bruno (Aug 9, 2006)

how far down the peloton ya think ya'd have to go to get a clean one? :-x :-o :idea:


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Aug 11, 2006)

these guys are guineea pigs...the teams own them...the team can put god only knows what in those "water" bottles....he might unknowing taken some crazy stuff...who knows...


----------



## JimG. (Aug 11, 2006)

And now the organizers of the Tour de France are considering suing Landis for disgracing their event. Talk about nerve...the damned bicycle race started off with multiple disqualifications and withdrawls including some of the favored riders. Let's face it, the sport is rife with performance enhancing drugs.

If ever there was a group of people who deserve to go down in flames as a group, this is it.


----------



## jplynch019 (Aug 11, 2006)

That would be Guinea Pigs in the truest sense seeing as that the "team" immediately disposes of a rider who is suspected or tests out of range.   The whole thing is a mess.


----------



## SkiDog (Aug 15, 2006)

Seems we might be "missing" the point here...this is still CHEATING...they're adults and should know better...noones "slipping" them anything without their knowledge. Lets not make it some conspiracy to oust the americans. The winner cheated...he got caught. Fess up, give up your title, and hopefully move on. 

Now should he be sued? hey...we're a litigious society in general, so why not? If they WIN the case...then i'll complain.

M


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Aug 20, 2006)

After BALCO, and the Major League Baseball's drug issue (McGuire, Concseco, Bonds, etc...) and Tour Cyclistst Landis, I was not suprised to read about another american caught cheating in this morning's NY Times.  American Track Sprinter Marion Jones tested positive for EPO.  She has been listed a number of times by a number of athlete's and BALCO founder Conte.

I guess when you need/want the $$$$$....


----------



## Marc (Aug 21, 2006)

Charlie Schuessler said:


> After BALCO, and the Major League Baseball's drug issue (McGuire, Concseco, Bonds, etc...) and Tour Cyclistst Landis, I was not suprised to read about another american caught cheating in this morning's NY Times.  American Track Sprinter Marion Jones tested positive for EPO.  She has been listed a number of times by a number of athlete's and BALCO founder Conte.
> 
> I guess when you need/want the $$$$$....



Damn, that sucks.  She's pretty hot too.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 21, 2006)

Marc said:


> Damn, that sucks.  She's pretty hot too.



She is cute, but she's got those summer teeth.


----------

